# Windows 8 NTFS/Ext4 read/write compatibility



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello: I am assuming that Windows 8, 32bits uses NTFS file system. Can W8

mount, read/write to an Ext4 file system it finds on an external Hdd, for

example? If not, are there any programs/drivers compatible with Windows 8

and Ext4 file systems? Thank you. -gustav521


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are posting in the Windows 7 forum. I will move your thread to the Windows 8 Forum for better results.
usb storage - How can I mount an EXT4 USB drive on Windows 8? - Super User


----------



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you! I could not see a subject heading for Windows 8.


----------



## gustav521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you again! I never would have found that link! It helps a lot. -gustav521


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If that solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

